
Practical Design&#58; Messaging - dwaxe
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/08/practical-design-messaging/
======
Nzen
Describes a business focus idea whereby one answers four questions to guide
marketing copy. He links to a webpage version that people can fill in.

1 What is the value proposition of your business?

2 How does your business deliver its value to your customer?

3 How does it work?

4 What can your customer do right now?

<edit formatting>

